# Printing terry cloth towels



## artworx1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Just printed a few dark terry cloth towels with white water based ink. Not good results. The coverage is not very solid but the image is fairly sharp. The material flattened out and got stuck down with the ink. Washed & dried it and now as the fibers are unflattening the print looks really bad. And it's rough to the touch. I coated, printed, flashed, coated, printed, flashed, coated, printed and put through oven a couple times. How do you get better results?


----------



## ocean502 (Jul 22, 2008)

Did you figure it out? Printing on black towels this week. Didn't know it was going to be difficult.


----------

